# Eurotunnel, Tesco Vouchers and Pets



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Just booked Eurotunnel using Tesco Vouchers to pay. As we are taking our cat, there is the standard charge of £30. No problem but apparently you can't use the Tesco vouchers to pay for the pet charge.

My original choice was outbound and return including the cat just meant I had to pay £10 extra.

As I couldn't use the vouchers to pay for the cat, I ended up taking a more expensive slot to use the full worth of the vouchers and paying the extra £30 by card.

Didn't see this anywhere on their site but must admit, I didn't spend too much time checking their Terms and Conditions.

Anyway £35 of Tesco vouchers and £30 cash return is still is OK in my book. 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't have a cat. Tescos and Eurotunnel works for me. Won't travel any other way now.


----------

